# NAME THIS PEN



## Dieseldoc (Jun 25, 2018)

Diamond Knurl with  Black Ti from Exotic blanks on  Acrylic blank.

Question, what  would be the best name for this pen???

cheers

Charlie


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Smoke. It looks like it may have a hint of blue, in that case Diesel Smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Jun 25, 2018)

Black Oyster


----------



## magpens (Jun 25, 2018)

Masquerade


----------



## Curly (Jun 25, 2018)

Bob.


----------



## dpstudios (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonlight in Morocco. Or Curly's name..."Bob".

Dan


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 25, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> Diamond Knurl with  Black Ti from Exotic blanks on  Acrylic blank.
> 
> Question, what  would be the best name for this pen???
> 
> ...



"A pen" why does it need a name??? Call it a writing instrument.

Name it after a family member


----------



## MillerTurnings (Jun 25, 2018)

Moonlit Surf, or Surfing in Moonlight.


----------



## tomtedesco (Jun 25, 2018)

George.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 25, 2018)

Heshtatuma.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 25, 2018)

Allowing the user to name or not this lovely pen that evokes many is more than half the fun. Too much emphasis is laid on a kit or named blank to bring hushed reflections.

Every pen I see I try to disassociate from names to enjoy it fully by myself or otherwise.

Love the pen.

Peter.


----------



## Pierre--- (Jun 25, 2018)

Full moon'n waves


----------



## Ambidex (Jun 25, 2018)

Picasso on black


----------



## leehljp (Jun 25, 2018)

Besides "Bob" . . . Picasso's PacMan. :biggrin:

So, when do we have a winner?

Enjoyed the creative names. Great ones too!


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 25, 2018)

Every time I show the wife a new pen she names it. Showed her this and she says ... Lava Lamp.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 26, 2018)

tomtedesco said:


> George.



What...?:biggrin:

George


----------



## tseger (Jun 26, 2018)

Eye of the Storm


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 26, 2018)

Fred.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2018)

Queequeg


----------



## Warren White (Jun 26, 2018)

*How 'bout this?*

How about "Lunae Lumina Nocte":  Latin for midnight moonlight.

While it will be to some a pretentious name for a very beautiful pen, it deserves it!

Great job, my friend.


----------



## jimm1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Rorschach 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herb G (Jun 27, 2018)

Penny McPenface. :wink:


----------



## sfallsguy (Jun 27, 2018)

Moonbeam


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2018)

Warren White said:


> How about "Lunae Lumina Nocte":  Latin for midnight moonlight.
> 
> While it will be to some a pretentious name for a very beautiful pen, it deserves it!
> 
> Great job, my friend.




Or, less pretentious, "midnight moonlight"
Both are fitting to the color combination.

And yes, names sell pens.  Even if the prospective customer thinks it should have a different name, you have started a discussion and once she names it, it is 2/3 sold to her!!


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 30, 2018)

Saddleworth Smoke

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 30, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Big (Jun 30, 2018)

Mystyrio


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 30, 2018)

J.T. Negativity. 

Les


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 30, 2018)

rd_ab_penman said:


> J.T. Negativity.
> 
> Les




Oh boy that is a good one Les!!!  Hope he picks that one.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Jun 30, 2018)

I like Moonbeam also.  Darn nice pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 1, 2018)

Did he pick yet???  Did he did he:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Thud 54963 (Jul 1, 2018)

Milky Way.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jul 1, 2018)

*Name this  Pen*

Tonyl : 

Name has been selected ( Black Oyster) . 

Also just as soon as Tony PM me his mailing address the *Black Oyster* will have a new home.


Members submitted great names and we thank you all for naming the pen.


Cheers


Charlie


----------



## TonyL (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow! I just received your PM as I was logging off to get to bed. I am honored and flattered.  It will be among the ones that I write with regularly. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 2, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> Tonyl :
> 
> Name has been selected ( Black Oyster) .
> 
> ...



Tony is a good man. good for him.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you John. And same to you!


----------



## TonyL (Jul 6, 2018)

*Black Oyster*

I never check my mailbox yesterday(usually the highlight of my day - I work from home). I was pleasantly surprised to see this. Will use it today!  Thank you Charlie!


----------

